# Beach Club Room Views



## Jo Jo (Jul 1, 2009)

Our first stay at Beach Club Villas is this coming August (man its sounding like it is going to be a really hot one this year).

We have a 1 bedroom reservation.  I just called DVC requesting a view of either Epcot (for Illuminations) or the Boardwalk property across the lake.  The DVC rep informed me that they are no longer taking requests for Epcot views, since the new Soarin attraction blocks this view.  As far as Boardwalk views are concerned ... these don't exist either, since the 1 bedrooms are in the corner.

According to DVC the more popoular request is a 4 or 5 floor view of the smaller pools.

Just checking with everyone here to see if this sounds right ... or if anyone can recommend rooms having nice views (for late evening beverages on the balcony)?

Cheers,


----------



## logan115 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jo Jo said:


> Our first stay at Beach Club Villas is this coming August (man its sounding like it is going to be a really hot one this year).
> 
> We have a 1 bedroom reservation.  I just called DVC requesting a view of either Epcot (for Illuminations) or the Boardwalk property across the lake.  The DVC rep informed me that they are no longer taking requests for Epcot views, since the new Soarin attraction blocks this view.  As far as Boardwalk views are concerned ... these don't exist either, since the 1 bedrooms are in the corner.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately there really aren't that great of views at BCV.  Some folks have reported being able to see some of Illuminations from their balcony when they had rooms on higher floors, but in my lone stay at BCV we had a first floor room.

Most (if not all) of the BW views are for rooms in the Beach Club (hotel) and not the BCV.  

I'm sure others will chime in, but as much as we love the BCV the views are not one of its strong points.  For me a nice view is just being able to see my late evening beverage...........

Chris


----------



## Jo Jo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi logan115,

LOL, ... thx. for the view recommendations!  : )

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree. BCV is not known for its views. You'd have to be staying in the Beach Club hotel to get a view of the Boardwalk. 

At BCV, we usually request either pool view or close to the main hotel (I prefer not to be on the end close to the road).


----------



## logan115 (Jul 1, 2009)

That being said, you're still gonna love BCV...........


----------



## jamstew (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a web site that has photos of views from some of the units: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-bcv/ 
Personally, I just ask to be close to the elevator and near the hotel so I don't have to spend the first 5 minutes getting out of the building.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 2, 2009)

jamstew, great link.


----------



## M&M (Jul 3, 2009)

*Two Good Rooms w/ View*

We had a great view trip this year.
We had two rooms with good views of Illuminations and with extended balconies. Room #461 (dedicated studio) and room # 533 (dedicated 2 bedroom w/2Queen beds in 2nd rm). My parents had another room with a good illuminations view and good size balcony #544 (regular studio).


----------



## moneyhappy (Jul 6, 2009)

DVCNews has a room finder option which explains the views.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_fabrik&Itemid=199


----------



## jamstew (Jul 6, 2009)

I always forget about that one...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 7, 2009)

We just got back from BCV (yesterday).  We were assigned room 371 (I did not request a room).  We had the Epcot view.  We were never in the room when Illuminations occured around 9 pm each night so, the view didn't really help us.  We had a view of the road as well.  I think, next time I'd like to be on the 1st floor near the Epcot path or near the buses.  I'll be posting pictures on my webshots page soon and I'll show you my view.  Now, I do love the area of the resort so, the view didn't really matter to me that much.


----------

